# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Diablo 2 here? Yes here!!

## chaddiablo

It is that time now!
Begin?!

----------


## The Toxic Deer

No dont begin yet...

----------


## chaddiablo

Lol guess I did it on the wrong day.....

----------


## sid1488

This will take forever.

----------


## chaddiablo

lol you can post more then once

----------


## shadowsx

post fillz

----------


## chaddiablo

Heh, I don't think this is ganna work out....

----------


## d3rrial

Wats dis? I dont even...

----------


## djnemesis1

Lol 9 post in 2 days...

----------


## Reflection

I honestly have no clue what's going on.

----------


## shadowsx

> I honestly have no clue what's going on.


he posted in the buy sell section of a free diablo key giveaway to the 20 something post of this thread so idk

----------


## chaddiablo

Its the 21st post and the 42nd post.
I guess no one wants it.

----------


## Nagolias

Can I post 9 times? :P

----------


## alj03

WE CAN DO WHAT EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa

----------


## d3rrial

nice idea indeed

----------


## Reflection

You know I COULD just wait till the 21st post, delete it and add my own *winkwink*

----------


## chaddiablo

> You know I COULD just wait till the 21st post, delete it and add my own *winkwink*


If you want, go ahead lol.

----------


## d3rrial

Hmm Mods are unfair

----------


## Reflection

kidding, I have no interest in a key.

----------


## benqick

very nice idea :P

----------


## Smeag

Do I feel lucky ?

----------


## Aldun

You bastard!

----------


## d3rrial

Who the hell cares about Diablo II anyways?

----------


## sid1488

I do, oh yes I do alot.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

I are twelf end wat is dis?

Me dont even

----------


## chaddiablo

> Do I feel lucky ?


Sent Have fun  :Smile: 
Sorry for wait, havent been on for a week

----------


## Rizz0

Diablo 2 ftw  :Big Grin:  anyone still plays?

----------


## danbirk

:Big Grin:  niiiiiiice to see the old game is still alive.

----------


## Opirity

hai ***** wats going on here

----------


## culdin

*ima keep posting till i get 42nd*

----------


## alj03

i dont get what even this is.

----------


## culdin

*almos tthere*

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

*almosttttttttt*

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

*quick someone post something*

----------


## alj03

As long as I get no infractions.

----------


## TheChosenPessimist

> *almos tthere*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------
> 
> *almosttttttttt*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------
> 
> *quick someone post something*


Fail . .

----------


## culdin

*




Originally Posted by TheChosenPessimist


Fail fail fail [filler].................... . .


Epic Win . .*

----------


## rahl202

Is this still a valid thing? is it still going on? if i reach 42 will i get a cd key? i've been wanting to restart diablo 2 for years but i cant find my cd keys anywhere.

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------

if so can i just submitting stuff like this till i get to 42 or is that against the rules?

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------

damn it. well it was worth a try

----------


## danteeverlast

Well, my brother tells me that if we carry a conversation on here till the posts get to 42 that he will get a free d2 cd key. we'll see, if its true i guess i can boot up my old d2 acct and we can start playing again.

----------


## rahl202

YES! thank you dante, damn you got that email fast.

----------


## danteeverlast

Yeah, i was checking a few emails from my students before i go off to bed. I guess i can stay up till we get to 42.

----------


## rahl202

why the hell are your students emailing you so early in the semester? are they already having problems? from what i hear teachers rarely hear from their students unless its before a test or at the end with finals.

----------


## danteeverlast

No, they are having no problems. They were just discussing yesterdays lecture in the dorms and had a question on who was correct.

----------


## rahl202

what were they discussing? who was right?

----------


## danteeverlast

Does it matter? You're at 42 now, I'm going to bed. I'll be on d2 tomorrow night, talk to you then.

----------


## rahl202

o, lol. i didnt even notice. you really couldnt just tell me what the lecture was about before you left? now im gonna be wondering about that all night. whatever, see you tomorrow.

---------- Post added at 04:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 AM ----------

how do i get the cd key?

----------


## culdin

i think that getting someone to have a convo with you is cheating....

----------


## rahl202

lol, like your sig says, "haters be hatin"

----------


## culdin

> lol, like your sig says, "haters be hatin"


indeed it does

----------

